# Countable Sources of Income for CoveredCA



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Question:

Countable Sources of Income for CoveredCA:
Is the Uber Class Action Lawsuit Settlement Income counted as income toward CoveredCA subsidies?

page 9 of this document 
has 

Walker v. Bayer payment (class action settlement payment)Not Counted

https://hbex.coveredca.com/toolkit/PDFs/Countable_Sources_Income.pdf


----------

